# Winter Break at a ski resort: help



## johnny tsunami (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello, I haven't done a ton of research yet but a friend of mine and I would like to spend our winter break during our senior year of college working at a large ski resort. Btw this is my first post on this forum .

I am from maryland and have worked as an instructor as a small mountain the past few years (liberty mountain). Ive also done about 5 trips to colorado over my lifetime (done copper a lot, winter park, breck a few times, vail a lot, and beaver creek).

I wanted to know if it would be possible to work at a ski resort for the month of January and get a free pass. I have heard of some ambassador programs that give you a free pass in exchange for working at the mountain a bit. Obviously it would be even better if I could get paid, but as I will only be off of school from dec. 19th- jan 28th, I don't know if that would be possible.

Has anybody done this before? if so, how did it go and how do i go about this process?
Even if you haven't done this before, do you know of any mountains that would be a good idea to contact?
What would be the cheapest way to go about this whole trip?

Also, it is important to me that the mountain has a good terrain park early in the season, as I am primarily a park rider. It would be great if the mountain had lights in the park but thats a bit hopeful. Anyway what mountain/state/country would you guys recommend?

Any feedback is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably not, but maybe. Winter break is the busiest time of year so they may need extra help.

You should be asking the hills not us, do it now and early and you may have a chance.

Use your relationship and experience of working on the mountain in MA to network yourself into that job.

FWIW: hiring college kids for summer and winter breaks is generally a total loss for any company. Its a complete waste of time. There's no shortage of them at these times of year, they all need beer money, and outside of sympathy and pity, theres just no room for someone who wants a job for 3-6 weeks. With the very very rare exception (I'm talking Facebook creation exception), you simply have no upside to offer (you can work the previous points I mentioned, this is a general rule).


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Almost zero chance form the places I have experience with. Teaching hiring is done by November and they want you there all season, cafeteria places will all already have been fully staffed, the biggest times for resorts and time the most need employees are actually around the week of President's day which you wouldn't be there for. Number of lifties needed doesn't go up due to crowds and will be fully staffed before you get there. 

You're only chance is if you find someone willing to do you a personal favor


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Use your relationship and experience of working on the mountain in MA to network yourself into that job.


Maryland - MD
mASSachusetts - MA


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vail resorts is always hiring. ALWAYS. January is just about the time they've fired the second round of snow carnies who couldn't hack it or came to the realization that working at the mountain means they'll never ride. 

My .02 fuck the job buy an epic pass, travel to all the Vail resorts and live out of your car. Far better than being stuck not riding for your break. 

Or just smoke crack, fuck bitches, get paid.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Maryland - MD
> mASSachusetts - MA


eastern seaboard right?

same thing.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Why would you work over break? Last year of school........the real world awaits after graduation. I'd spend my break riding and trying to find a "sugar momma".


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Why would you work over break? Last year of school........the real world awaits after graduation. I'd spend my break riding and trying to find a "sugar momma".


Agree with 90% of this. You'll have plenty of time to be a burnout cubicle jockey, decide to fuck it all, move to the mountains and become a burnout snow carnie. The "sugar momma" part though just ain't happening.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> Agree with 90% of this. You'll have plenty of time to be a burnout cubicle jockey, decide to fuck it all, move to the mountains and become a burnout snow carnie. The "sugar momma" part though just ain't happening.


Not taking applications?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Depending on how good looking and sociable he is, it could happen... I have seen it happen, alot.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Depending on how good looking and sociable he is, it could happen... I have seen it happen, alot.


Agreed. It just depends on your effect on women.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> Depending on how good looking and sociable he is, it could happen... I have seen it happen, alot.


So you're telling me you know some single old ladies that want a mountain man? Do I have to move to Vail?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not taking applications?


hope springs eternal, eh?


----------



## johnny tsunami (Jun 10, 2015)

Lmao thank you for all the responses. Some noteworthy advice. I think me and a few buddies are tryna just work a lot now this summer and buy a cheap old rv off craigslist for like 2 grand and get an epic pass. We're just going to travel the country and hit them all. Thoughts?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Make sure someone with you is a mechanic or at least knows how to fix shit on cars. $2000 will buy you a beater but driving it in the mountains fully loaded is tough. I picked up a free beat up old camper that sits on my truck but it was structurally sound and I know how to work on pretty much anything and have the funds to replace broken shit. The truck it sits on is in good running condition too. It's a newer 1 ton dodge diesel. 

I say do it though. You only live once. I'm 10 days into a 3 month long camping tour.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

johnny tsunami said:


> Lmao thank you for all the responses. Some noteworthy advice. I think me and a few buddies are tryna just work a lot now this summer and buy a cheap old rv off craigslist for like 2 grand and get an epic pass. We're just going to travel the country and hit them all. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Buy a bus instead. Usually not as beat as an RV in that price range. Then put a wood stove in and boom you got central heat.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Buy a bus instead. Usually not as beat as an RV in that price range. Then put a wood stove in and boom you got central heat.


^+1^

Yeah,.. RV's are a lot like boats in that if you're not absolutely certain about what you're doing? You can wind up with a mech/maint nightmare. :eyetwitch2:

Also, make sure you vent a stove properly or u n your buds could wind up a buncha pretty pink corpses! (...Co2 asphyxiation gives you a nice rosey complexion!!)


----------

